# Too old for first time Breeding?



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

My DH was at the feed store today and started chatting with a couple about our coming does (I should mention here that people LOVE MY DH in small doses!!) some how in the chat they offered him their "pet" pygmy goat. She is 2 yrs. old and has never been bred or milked. Is there a cut off age for first time breeding? We very much want an eclectic herd so I'm not really concerned about her breed as much as I am about being able to milk her.

She does still have horns so I am thinking I should keep her separate but visible from my bred does that will be here the same week.

Advice?

Thanks! Why does it feel like no matter how much I read I still don't know crap about goats??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, 2 isn't too old at all. I have a 2 year old FF right now. She was just too small to breed last year so, I waited on her. 
A Pygmy may not give you much milk though. I've heard of some that can milk well, I don't think that is real common though.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Has she been disease tested?

Goats are such a learning process.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Has she been disease tested?
> 
> Goats are such a learning process.


This gal has been everything tested! She was basically their "outdoor" dog. She comes with a stack of vet records!

Heck, last week we were offered FREE 5 pygmys (3 females, never bred & 2 wethers) all between 6 & 10 yrs. old. Just worried it'll be a ton of feed for no return (not financial return but "personal" like, milk, kids etc. Still deciding on those.... wwyd??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't mess with the 6 to 10 year old does. They will likely have infertility problems at that age and never bred. My personal cut off on first timers is 3 years. For no reason other then my own preference.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I normally wait to breed for the first time until does are at 15-18 months old so no, 2 years is not too old however...since she was kept as a pet, check her condition...too chunky and she may have trouble settling or even having a healthy delivery.
As far as milking, I've always milked my pygmy/nigerian cross does and the only one who was pure pygmy was my best milker and gave a quart and a half a day, nice sized teats and her udder was decent too  On the other hand, I have Angel who is Pygmy/ND and she literally has 2 teats on her belly...no large udder at all, just a handful of glandular tissue and no capacity however she raised 2 sets of twins and 2 different singles very well


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My doe Beep was a 4yo FF so 2 isn't bad at all. I know some breeders wait till 2 anyway.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, she is OK to breed.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Yipee!! Thanks ya'll!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My doe Gypsy freshened for the first time as a 2 yr old.


----------

